# Masterbuilt propane smoker problems..



## lovethoseribz (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello all, I recently purchased the 2 door Masterbuilt propane smoker and I'm having a bit of trouble with it. The first time I used it I made baby back ribs and they came out absolutely perfect, but the second time using it for the same exact thing the smoker isn't getting all that smoky. When I open the window it smells more like propane then my hickory chips and when I check on it the chips are smoking a little bit, the water is fine, everything is hooked up right but it's just not smoking. A little help? I'm pretty new to this


----------



## smoke jenson (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds like you have a propane leak somewhere. Is it taking longer for the smoker to get to temp?


----------



## lovethoseribz (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah it's been going for about 3 hours now and it just it 225


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have zero experience with propane smokers , but if I suspected that my gas grill was leaking unburned propane into the cooking chamber or anywhere near it I'd shut it off before it launched itself over the house ! I assume that the propane burner in your smoker is something like a  ring burner in a gas stove ? Can you see that you got a decent flame there ? Hard to imagine that it could be lit all this time and not heating up.....but like I say , I have not owned a propane smoker.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 17, 2014)

I second the idea of a propane leak.  Could be as simple as unscrewing the the hose from the propane tank and screwing it back on.  Make sure that tank is closed of course.


----------



## backyardboss (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had mt propane MB XL for a little over a year now and have NEVER smelled propane. Somethings not right. Close the tank valve and re-seat the hose.

Then get some dish soapy water, turn on the valve and the burner knob (no flames anywhere around, of course. Use a basting brush or similar and splash some of the soapy water on all connections, including inside the unit, look for bubbles. That will be your leak if it does.

If not, it may be fine with the reattachment of the hose itself. Allow it to clear, turn  everything "on" again and light it up. My rig can get to 350+ in a matter of minutes, as in under 10, if wide open. No way it should take that long and again you shouldn't ever smell gas much at all, perhaps only if the ignition doesn't catch the first click or two.

good luck, report back what you find out!


----------

